# 'Digger' Powell



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of what happened to 'Digger' Powell, of Buries Marks legend ? Not any use of naming his ships, as he has been on them all in BM. Last sailed with him on La Quinta, I think, MANY years ago. I last heard of Digger, he was on the Tsuru Arrow, a Gearbulk carrier.


----------

